# Looking for a Soundboard Program



## lilEmber (Mar 3, 2009)

Looking for a good soundboard program that can play audio files as the recording device.
Doesn't matter if it's OpenSource or not, but would prefer OpenSource.

Hmm, basic post.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 4, 2009)

Anybody have -any- advice on a program able to play sounds through my recording device (mic), instead of having to swap to stereo mix.

The only thing I have is HLSS, which only works in source.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 4, 2009)

Erf...wish I could suggest something, but can't say I've ever tried something like that.  I use Adobe Audition (formerly known as Cool Edit Pro) on Windows and Audacity on Linux.  Not sure if either can do what you're asking though.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 4, 2009)

I've seen it before, though I can't remember where. It might of created its own recording device driver instead of playing through the mic one, though.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 4, 2009)

Quite possibly - back when I did a lot of audio mixing and music stuff (the 286 to pentium days), there were all sorts of custom drivers and tweaks to pull of stuff like that.  You could take a look at some of the apps on Ubuntu studio - I know it has some powerful audio goodies.  Any of those should be downloadable via Apt or Synaptic in other Debian-based distos.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 4, 2009)

Audacity
Pro-tools
Audition
Sound Studio
Garage Band


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 4, 2009)

Eli said:


> Audacity
> Pro-tools
> Audition
> Sound Studio
> Garage Band



Other than Audacity, which I have and doesn't do this, those are all Mac programs. :\


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 4, 2009)

this tool is working pretty good:
http://freshmeat.net/projects/soundboardmaker/?branch_id=65069&release_id=229924

i have another one called soundboardmaker 2.1, but the website is down right now. ill post the link as soon as it works again

edit: page is up again^^
http://www.voyagerproject.org/index...ojects&id=49:sbm&Itemid=52&option=com_content
i prefer this tool


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 4, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i have another one called soundboardmaker 2.1, but the website is down right now. ill post the link as soon as it works again
> 
> edit: page is up again^^
> http://www.voyagerproject.org/index...ojects&id=49:sbm&Itemid=52&option=com_content
> i prefer this tool



Perfect! Thanks a ton! <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 4, 2009)

no problem^^ have fun!


----------

